# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Gebroken rib...

## eagle00789

Mijn vader heeft nu iets meer als een jaar (1 jaar en inmiddels 3 maanden) geleden een zware longontsteking gehad. Door het harde hoesten van de longontsteking heeft hij een rib gebroken maar als hij goed diep doorademt, dan voelt hij wel iets knakken. Ik heb dat vanavond ook bij hem gevoeld, maar de huisarts zegt ijskoud dat het normaal is. Dat het dus wel 3 tot 6 maanden kan duren (nu dus toch al langer als een jaar geleden). In het ziekenhuis doen ze helemaal niets nakijken als alleen een rontgenfoto maken warvan hij komende woensdag de uitslag krijgt. (ook heeft mijn vader het idee dat er wederom een longontsteking zit aan te komen, omdat hij wederom pijn heeft achter het linker schouderblad) Wat kunnen we nu doen om de doktoren eens iets meer te laten doen als alleen een rontgenfoto. Hoelang kan het helen van een gebroken rib maximaal duren als de patient nu na iets meer als een jaar nog steeds veel pijn heeft.

----------


## Nora

Dit is inderdaad niet normaal. Het lijkt wel of je vader niet serieus wordt genomen. Is er niet zoiets als een klachtencommisie waar je naar kan wenden. Elk ziekenhuis heeft moet dat toch hebben. Misschien kunnen zij je vertellen wat je moet doen zodat de doktoren luisteren. Want het is je vaders lichaam en hij weet het beste wat hij voelt. Sterkte ermee.

----------

